# teachers pay and benifits



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi is there any one out there that knows how much canadian kindergarden teachers earn as my wife is a primary teacher here inthe uk.we have applied for PR two years ago and still on the ladder.i looked at a web site showing earning across canada but i think it was out of date.(well i hope it was) it said $45000 in toronto $39000 kitchener .now is that starting stright out of collage or some one how as been there for a few years?we talked to a friend of a friend when we where there this summer and she said about $70000 so we are a bit confused on the info we have .any info would be grateful.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Try Payscale.com. Seems like it might help. Also glassdoor.com.

Good Luck. (You can also search on google for "Candian Salary Survey" and Im sure youll find something.


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks we will have a gander(look)


----------



## blashockey (Oct 27, 2008)

gazanjuls said:


> thanks we will have a gander(look)


The lower rates sound like starting salary with no experience and the much higher amount sound like an average salary. Expect more for a masters and 10 or more years experience. Salary increases per year of experience up to 10-13 years depend ing on the province and school district. Salaries with the public school boards are public information and should be able to be found with diligent search. An Education 
Degree from an accredited University will be necessary.


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

thank you for your reply


----------

